# Netflix: Jessica Jones



## ridner (Nov 23, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWHUjuJ8zxE

Is anyone else watching this? I almost finished S1 and am really into it. Netflix is crushing it on the original series lately!


----------



## wankerness (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm confused as to all the positive reactions to this when every instance of even OFF-SCREEN rape in Game of Thrones caused the entire internet to get out their pitchforks. As for the quality of the show, meh. I can't deal with these gritty Netflix things for some reason. Maybe someday I'll be in the mood for them. But, yeah, this and Daredevil just seem like joyless slogs to me.


----------



## ridner (Nov 23, 2015)

wankerness said:


> I'm confused as to all the positive reactions to this when every instance of even OFF-SCREEN rape in Game of Thrones caused the entire internet to get out their pitchforks.



probably a lot more people watching Game of Thrones than this. just a thought though.


----------



## MFB (Nov 23, 2015)

wankerness said:


> I'm confused as to all the positive reactions to this when every instance of even OFF-SCREEN rape in Game of Thrones caused the entire internet to get out their pitchforks. As for the quality of the show, meh. I can't deal with these gritty Netflix things for some reason. Maybe someday I'll be in the mood for them. But, yeah, this and Daredevil just seem like joyless slogs to me.



From what a friend of mine told me, that's exactly this character. She's a genuinely not-good person, she's scummy and basically an outright assh0le, nothing like a traditional Marvel hero. This is much grittier than Daredevil, because it's supposed to be. It's the most street level of all. Daredevil is kind of the same deal, he's a little bit brighter as a whole, but he's very grounded in not having any 'real' superpowers.


----------



## Kryss (Nov 23, 2015)

just finished watching it last night. it was good but I think daredevil overall was a bit better. although tennent knocked it out of the park playing kilgrave. he actually was better imo than fisk and fisk was freaking awesome. the action and supporting cast imo were a bit better in daredevil which gives it the edge imo.


----------



## Rev2010 (Nov 23, 2015)

The wife and I are watching it. It's ok, something to watch, but not awesome in our opinion. Some of the writing gets pretty bad at some points, and my God that redhead neighbor is soooo incredibly damn annnooying!!!!!! But overall the show is decent enough to watch through. I think we're two episodes left to the end of the season.


Rev.


----------



## thrsher (Nov 23, 2015)

im enjoying it for what it is so far, i think im at episode 6/7


----------



## ridner (Nov 23, 2015)

Rev2010 said:


> my God that redhead neighbor is soooo incredibly damn annnooying!!!!!!


 
she needs to be kilgraved ASAP


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Nov 23, 2015)

I can't watch more than two episodes a night, so I'm only on episode 8 -- I dig it! I like how it's completely different from Daredevil, yet appeals to the same audience.


----------



## Rev2010 (Nov 24, 2015)

Finished watching the season. I have to say the finale was disappointingly anti-climactic. Spoiler below so don't read if you haven't seen the last episode:



Spoiler



For one, Kilgrave wouldn't just take her standing there as proof he's under control. He'd tell her to kill Trish or do something terrible. Then, she simply breaks his neck and boom it's done, that's it. Meh... they could've made taking him out much much more interesting.




Rev.


----------



## Ralyks (Nov 24, 2015)

MFB said:


> From what a friend of mine told me, that's exactly this character. She's a genuinely not-good person, she's scummy and basically an outright assh0le, nothing like a traditional Marvel hero.



After watching Krysten Ritter in Breaking Bad and Don't Trust the B***H in Apartment 23, this was basically what I would expect from here character in this show.


----------



## toiletstand (Nov 24, 2015)

This show is dark as hell and i liked how they handled a lot of the subject matter.


----------



## ridner (Nov 25, 2015)

finale was a pretty weak. still dug the series overall.


----------



## MoshJosh (Jan 6, 2016)

I started off really enjoying this one, but after about episode 7 it sort of lost me. Admittedly I haven't seen the finale yet, but if its anything like the episodes preceding it, or as anticlimactic as everyone says, I probably won't like it much either.

I love the concept/relationship between Jessica and Killgrave. The idea of a super hero who's power is basically useless agains her biggest threat it very cool, and in the beginning made for an interesting plot.

But then it gets wacky. . . SPOILERS (though I will keep it as vague as possible)

The cop(forget his name at the moment) goes from patrolman to James bond over the course of an episode??? And now Rambo can just call in seal team 6 to start blowing sh*t up? But when a mystery box from the enemy is delivered to him by a stranger he thinks its a good idea to look inside just incase it what??? What did he think was in the package???

Also in episodes 9 10 Jessica is immune to Killgraves power, taking away a lot of tension. . . 

Also the support group not only randomly turns on Jessica, but they storm her house and proceed to physically attack her for basically no reason? Oh wait I know the reason. . . they needed a plot device or something to allow Killgrave to escape again.


Anyway I'm sort of just venting. Don't get me wrong there is a lot I do like about this show, and overall it has been a good watch, but it has a few flaws I wanted to bring up and see if anyone else felt the same.


----------



## kootenay (Feb 5, 2016)

I actually no nothing of the Marvel or DC comic stuff / universe or whatever the people that are into it call, so maybe the sways my opinion here a little. I myself actually really enjoyed the show, I liked the main character and how she was basically just a ....ty human being the most time..haha. I am looking forward to the second season.

I tried watching Daredevil as well a few days ago and I couldn't watch past the second episode. Blind ninja dude just wasn't doing it for me.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 7, 2016)

IMO it got better as it went along (Daredevil that is). If memory serves I started really liking it around episode 4, but if him being a blind ninja throws you off then you may not like it even still. They do actually bother explaining that in later episodes though.


----------

